# Controversial: Have you ever killed your sona?



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 28, 2022)

Why?
I did because I could not handle her being vent character anymore- but I am still looking for her comeback in some way. (going to sleep in a bit will not respond so you can take your time)


----------



## ben909 (Nov 28, 2022)

a question, does having them become a ghost count, its killing, but still in character?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Why not have her vent problems all be solved and make her death non-canon?


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 28, 2022)

Ideas evolve over time. This applies to Sonas.
You wouldn't actually "kill" off a character unless you wanted to write a story about it.

Throwing away what you identified as to become something different.
Since my "sona" is just an extension of my online persona.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 28, 2022)

I've done it quite literally before. It is why my character has gone about and has had an eventual redoing as a fallen angel. Something that came about during my edgy teenage days and I don't quite feel the need to change it now. Instead I've just been reworking and revising backstory in order for cleaner RP whenever I get involved in it.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

Debating it, and I have only one, I don't RP or anything just didn't realize having this sona would suck for me so much trying to do anything with it, reminds me of real life struggling to fit in or be noticed, I should just be a cookie cutter Dog or wolf instead


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Debating it, and I have only one, I don't RP or anything just didn't realize having this sona would suck for me so much trying to do anything with it, reminds me of real life struggling to fit in or be noticed, I should just be a cookie cutter Dog or wolf instead


*pat pat*


----------



## Khafra (Nov 29, 2022)

Strange concept. Kill makes it sound permanent, but it's a character concept - even if you stop using it, you can always come back to it later. Unless you mean in the character's universe, if you have that.


RamblingRenegade said:


> Debating it, and I have only one, I don't RP or anything just didn't realize having this sona would suck for me so much trying to do anything with it, reminds me of real life struggling to fit in or be noticed, I should just be a cookie cutter Dog or wolf instead


If the main thing you're trying to do with your Sona is trying to get noticed within the fandom then fear not, you're gonna have a bad time no matter what you make it.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Debating it, and I have only one, I don't RP or anything just didn't realize having this sona would suck for me so much trying to do anything with it, reminds me of real life struggling to fit in or be noticed, I should just be a cookie cutter Dog or wolf instead


Have you tried adding a horn?


----------



## Servyl (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, my sona is kinda just an extension of me? So not really. But she has her own story so then again, it could happen.

But really, fursonas are just concepts. Don't think they could really be killed?


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 29, 2022)

Once... In a hotel room... It was all a blur.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> a question, does having them become a ghost count, its killing, but still in character?


Interesting. I think It is still killing If you kill the body. I leave that one in grey region. Cool concept I must say.


RamblingRenegade said:


> Debating it, and I have only one, I don't RP or anything just didn't realize having this sona would suck for me so much trying to do anything with it, reminds me of real life struggling to fit in or be noticed, I should just be a cookie cutter Dog or wolf instead


Horses are cool, but you could have many sonas or non. 


Servyl said:


> Don't think they could really be killed?


Not literally XD

I "killed" 2 of my sonas and had many different deaths occur too. Mostly for the story.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 29, 2022)

I had one years ago that I killed, mostly because I made her during an awful relationship.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Well, my sona is kinda just an extension of me? So not really. But she has her own story so then again, it could happen.
> 
> But really, fursonas are just concepts. Don't think they could really be killed?


Now I'm interested in know what part of your fursona is the extension.>;3


----------



## Servyl (Nov 29, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Now I'm interested in know what part of your fursona is the extension.>;3


Haha. Mainly the crazy scientist/lobotomist part. I like gore, but I'm not willing to go _that _far x3


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 1, 2022)

Technically, yes—based on RP’s or AU’s, I have multiple canon endings for his story, and some of them do involve him dying (either by his own hand or sacrificing himself to save somebody else). I think of it as a multiverse


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Haha. Mainly the crazy scientist/lobotomist part. I like gore, but I'm not willing to go _that _far x3


Oh my.XD


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 2, 2022)

I had a character named Kimya who was killed as part of an ongoing roleplay on Second Life, and her triggered a whole series of other events, so I was okay with that.  I have two friends who have also killed off characters, one of them being a main character he had for several years.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

yeah but he keeps coming back, damn his eyes


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

How does one "kill" their character? Is this like an RP thing or as in just stop using the character altogether but make a backstory for it?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 11, 2022)

I killed my original sona about a year ago, just because it was time.  He was also an ongoing RP character I used online, but I'd long since moved on to my Kinguyakki character as a favorite.  It was just time, and an opportunity came up for me to help someone else's storyline by killing off my own character, and I volunteered to do it.  No regrets.


----------



## Sylwings (Dec 14, 2022)

Yes, several times. The most serious time was going over to my parents after I had to give up being able to fend for myself. I was sick with anxiety. and I thought that it was undoubtedly my connection to the Dragon world. That long time ago. But can remember the sight of him flying through the air and being hit in the chest by something shot up from the ground. he was hit in the chest and fell to the ground. lifeless as cloth. poor little thing.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Well, technically speaking, I also killed the character that used to represent me,  but it wasn't a Fursona, since this already happened way before I even came aware of the furry-fandom. He represented me, as I moved on from literally swinging plastic swords in my room to having all happening in my head. 

He never had a face, since I couldn't make up my mind how he (me, but older) would look like. At some point, his story was just over. He died due high age. The same happend with my other old characters at the time (basically the two dragons from the Dragonheart movies), the only Survivor of this time (pretty much my childhood) is Speyro (which is obviously based on Spyro the Dragon, from the games for the original Playstation I once played)

Yeah, I pretty much adopted every not completely evil dragon I came across back then, it is a bit embarrassing for me, it is what it is..


----------



## Ash Sukea (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ve had others kill an oc of mine because they refused to see me as that oc and mope and gripe until I changed. And I’ve had recurring dreams of dying as an oc(usually a sign I need to adapt and change and avoid stasis) but no, I’ve never killed off a character.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 19, 2022)

Nah, he's too precious for me to kill.


----------



## Lyrule (Dec 20, 2022)

Well... I've created an alternate timeline where Kiara dies within the story. Spoiler alert, she sacrifices herself and in turn, becomes a hero of legend. d:

However I've not killed her off, she's still my most precious sona and I continue to use her daily. I just like writing stories.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 20, 2022)

I've abandoned characters I've made in the past, so they may have starved to death out of neglect... but I haven't done the deed to any of them by my own hands yet


----------



## Lenago (Dec 20, 2022)

Humm i did make a fun little scene where my character find Death's lost item. Death being thankfull gives my character a kiss on the cheek, unintentionally killing him. But it was just for laughs. Lenago works in "Cartoon logic" so he is not a character to fully die


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 20, 2022)

While I've never outright "killed" a character of mine during a roleplay, I've had a character before who's officially _undead_, being a weird folklore cross of spirits and zombies. Technically, there were two of the same idea, with the second being an evolution of the first idea that wound up becoming a separate character. But, these characters were confirmed to once be mortals and had rather tragic deaths, so in a sense, yes they were killed...before their story even began.


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 20, 2022)

I guess I should also point out, while they are not actively dead, I do have an undead design in existence for one of my primary fursonas I've had since ever and ever. Basically, in the event I die in real life, I like to imagine my fursona would remain in limbo in some afterlife, still existing in some way as a ghost, and their design looks a lot like a zombie, with tattered, dirty clothes and such. During a massive depressive episode about a week ago, I strangely enough had a vision of my fursona being dead, and they looked a lot like what I have planned, except they were covered in a thick, black fog, and I couldn't see their eyes.


----------



## folvaen (Dec 21, 2022)

Not exactly killed -- I guess demoted to OC? I made my first sona when I was 12. I changed so the character didnt quite fit after a few years, and I ended up replacing it. 
The lore of my character only extends to their personalities and past, and maybe character dynamics, there isn't a story or canon.


----------



## WatermelonCollie (Dec 21, 2022)

My first fursona I retired, my second fursona is still alive but her slave/pet died of old age, I’m working on a couple new fursona just because I feel like I’ve outgrown my other.


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 24, 2022)

Well... my mind likes to fractal from the original story a lot, so there has been one story where Aaron died and his brother inherits the mad ghost we call Rogue instead of him, though that one is left as a music video stuck in my head. I don't really plan on developing that one, but it's a fun song, I'll tell you that xd


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 24, 2022)

i crippled my sona but i haven't killed them


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 24, 2022)

I killed my sona because I could not push story foreward, I also killed some side characters just to progress my sona further. I think I made It too dramatic for her, but again It was vent character. 


TaintedLion said:


> i crippled my sona but i haven't killed them


Your sona is great <3. I enjoyed the first pfp too (the little bird)


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 24, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I killed my sona because I could not push story foreward, I also killed some side characters just to progress my sona further. I think I made It too dramatic for her, but again It was vent character.
> 
> Your sona is great <3. I enjoyed the first pfp too (the little bird)



thanks 

i've always been kinda anxious to see what people think of my sona


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> i crippled my sona but i haven't killed them


o_o;


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 24, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> i crippled my sona but i haven't killed them


In what way, might I ask?


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 25, 2022)

Asassinator said:


> In what way, might I ask?


my sona has a broken wing, that's basically crippling a bird


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes, but they didn't just disappear.  They went to hell and eventually revived. I also have a story planned out where they died for real, but that was at the end of their timeline. The whole heroic sacrifice ending.


----------

